# Site suggestions.



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2008)

It might just be me but going off this thread I doubt it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/45759-how-many-posts-per-day.html I have found it impossible to keep up with ss.org lately and I spend a shit load of time here, I know I'm not the only one who is missing heaps when I see the number of threads that are posted of the same thing, even Chris is doing it and it's his site.

So I have two suggestions. 

The bulk of O.T. threads would be better served by just one thread for random shit, I enjoy it as much as everyone else but it is hard to keep up when there are so many random threads being posted in constantly, if there was one main one when you do a new post search, the random stuff would be one link instead of over half a page of links. 

Similar to the first, a video thread for the random videos that we find funny and we want to share, we don't really need a new thread for every video, do we?

I think these two suggestions would help keep the place tidy and make it a lot easier to navigate.

Discuss.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

A busy OT is, imo, one of the marks of a good forum community. It's where people get together to just shoot the shit and get to know one another, instead of always talking about the specific subject matter of whatever site you're on.

The 100k post kind of is the "random shit" thread, but I'm not against a video sticky. The thing is, OT is always going to be busy, because honestly there's only so much you can talk gear before you just want to fart around with your online buddies. With the amount of maniacs online here at any given time wub it's near impossible to moderate OT to the point where there's not going to be a repost or two happening. 

What I _can_ do is turn off indexing for OT, so that threads there don't show up in New Posts, and as such wouldn't be searchable at all. I'd rather not though, and it'd take a pretty strong argument for it to make me change my mind. 

If I start to see a trend where the actual music/guitar/gear forums are suffering because of OT, I'll make changes appropriately (this is a music site, after all) but right now all the forums are pretty much thriving and active, and I don't really see OT having a negative impact on them. If that changes, I'll be open to suggestions, but OT's fun, people get along and it keeps the bantering and dick jokes (for the most part) in there and out of the most important part of the site - the music sections.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd hate it if OT posts didn't show up in the 'New Posts' feature. 


I depend on 'New Posts,' and I _love_ me some OT.


Basically I hate S7eve's suggestions.  No offense, S7eve.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 13, 2008)

For the record, I think everything about the OT forum works pretty well how it is.



The Dark Wolf said:


> I'd hate it if OT posts didn't show up in the 'New Posts' feature.
> 
> 
> I depend on 'New Posts,' and I _love_ me some OT.
> ...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2008)

No offence taken, like I said I like OT just as much as the next guy as I'm sure you already know. I was just trying to think of things that would help make it easier to keep up. I don't think turning off indexing of OT posts would be a good thing either. You guys know I love the place and obviously the fact that it is hard to keep up is a sign of how great this place is. As more people sign up each day it is constantly getting harder to keep up, I am just trying to think of ways that this place could be even better.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2008)

One thing I would like to see is a little change when next day after my previous visit last day I "push" new threads button and always max is 125. 
I really would like to see ALL threads with posts since my last visit, cause sometimes I miss interesting threads.
Is this possible?? or I have something wrong with my settings??
Thanks


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

Apophis said:


> One thing I would like to see is a little change when next day after my previous visit last day I "push" new threads button and always max is 125.
> I really would like to see ALL threads with posts since my last visit, cause sometimes I miss interesting threads.
> Is this possible?? or I have something wrong with my settings??
> Thanks



It's set to 125 to conserve server load.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, thanks anyway


----------



## amonb (Jan 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'd hate it if OT posts didn't show up in the 'New Posts' feature.


----------



## tonyhell (Jan 30, 2008)

bvm


----------

